# VISION CAGE/RACK/TUBS order for june gauging interest?



## BLACKTHROAT1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi guys
Like most of you guys out there, ive used and currently use lots of the old 2nd hand vision cages that rainbow rock used to import and sell at normal good prices before the went down the tubes.

there is a few sizes i need and am fed up scouring the classifieds for used ones, i have spoke endlessly to the boys in vision who are brilliant to deal with, and have decided to bring in 1 container full to get the models i want at normal prices. 
who can afford to pay £660 + delivery for a 6foot herptek from eurorep? these and there vision racks are far too over priced for normal working people which is a shame as they are brilliant cages for everyone who keeps burms, retics etc, and we all know that when these big guys go to the loo , they go. and this over time takes its toll on wooden vivaria

This is just a rough guide but its looking like if you exchange the price of any cage or rack on www.visionproducts.us then add about £50 for small models £70 for large models and £100 for racks that would be the price people would be paying for their cage once they arrive here.

i may look to become visions sole cage distributer, but for now its just to get the cages i want in and to help anyone else bring in something they would like at a normal price. what do you guys think? 

thanks keith


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I must say I do like the look of their racks, would be good for those of us looking for them.

Good luck to you mate :2thumb:

May have to look into them more if you do become a supplier, so keep me posted if you would


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

can i give one piece of advice, probably the most important, or one of the most important points, one that freedom breeder uk guy totally missed, if something goes wrong, be honest, tell people there's been a problem, don't bullshit/lie to cover it and hope it will work out. if something goes wrong tell people what went wrong, that way they know the score, they know ur doing what u can and ur being completely open, they have as much info as you do, because when they phone vision (and they will, just like people phoned freedom breeder) they'll expect to be told exactly what u have told them, if its different, they'll hang u by ur virtual nuts. the freedom breeder guy did the opposite, when things went wrong instead of telling his customers, this or that has happened, he just lied thru his teeth, and they always get found out, sooner or later it gets blown apart, now that freedom breeder guy, who could have made himself a nice little business will be lucky if anyone would buy a 5lt rub off him. he lied, people know he lied and very very few people will trust him with their hard earned cash because they'll think, which parts he's telling me are the truths and which are the lies, if he hits another bump i wont find out until i see the post on rfuk.

if nothing else, learn from his mistakes, i wish u well and i wish u luck :2thumb:

rgds
ed



BLACKTHROAT1 said:


> Hi guys
> Like most of you guys out there, ive used and currently use lots of the old 2nd hand vision cages that rainbow rock used to import and sell at normal good prices before the went down the tubes.
> 
> there is a few sizes i need and am fed up scouring the classifieds for used ones, i have spoke endlessly to the boys in vision who are brilliant to deal with, and have decided to bring in 1 container full to get the models i want at normal prices.
> ...


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

The fact that Rainbow Rock went bust importing containers mostly filled with fresh air should point you into the direction of why these cages are not imported from the USA.
Rainbow rock actually used to fill the top part of their gravel containers with cages as they we are maximum weight for the gravel and the costs of shipping were offset by the gravel. They still went bust!
As the importer of Vision racks I can tell you that they are certainly not overpriced and there really is nominal margin in selling them.
You clearly haven't done any homework as to landed costs and duty and taxation.


----------

